
Google explains how it licenses song lyrics for Search, will add attribution - sharcerer
https://9to5google.com/2019/06/18/google-explains-search-lyrics/
======
sharcerer
It seems like poor, clickbaity reporting by WSJ

"Recently, a Wall Street Journal reporter proceeded with an article accusing
Google of scraping lyrics from Genius and placing them in Google’s search
results, despite clear responses from both LyricFind and Google that this was
not the case. To address the inaccuracies in the initial article and the
reporting that followed, we would like to correct the record in this matter."

[https://lyricfind.com/index.php?id=316](https://lyricfind.com/index.php?id=316)

